

How do you guys manage to stay in shape while working on your startups? - augustin1989

I am constantly on my computer and when I'm on the eliptical I can't seem to do my work fully. So I have to spend an hour working out then go back to my work. So I was wondering if there was a better way to work and work out at the same time?
======
fhoxh
You'll never--as you've discovered--be able to do either activity particularly
well if you're doing them concurrently. That is a dead-end; Just bury it.
Focus fully on one thing and one thing alone.

Next, get rid of your elliptical. It's a wildly inefficient use of your time
and effort.

Finally, get a Kettlebell.

According to a recent study from a well respected fitness research
organization, in collaboration with an equally well respected research
University, Kettlebell workouts can burn up to 20 calories per minute. This is
primarily due to Kettlebell workouts being comprised of total-body movements
that bring cardio and strength training together, in one quick workout.

The only other activity known to man that is that efficient is cross-country
skiing, uphill, at a fast clip. Considering that your work-space likely lacks
snow and hills, a Kettlebell may be more readily appropriate. ;-)

For more info, see:
[http://www.acefitness.org/getfit/studies/kettlebells012010.p...](http://www.acefitness.org/getfit/studies/kettlebells012010.pdf)

------
simon
Upgrade your diet and then address the fitness.

I followed the Slow Carb diet (from 4 Hour Body book) and then switched to the
Warrior Diet. A total loss of 51 pounds as of this morning. (38 from SC & 13
from WD so far)

Look at kettlebells for intense exercises with low time requirements. If you
have more time, try any full-contact martial art, especially the wrestling
ones: Judo (my choice) or BJJ (if you don't like standing up! :-).

But do something positive sooner rather than later.

------
declancostello
For me the whole point of working out is to take a complete break from the
computer.

I do some martial arts twice a week ( jiujitsu )

Other than standing and stretching at regular intervals, I don't think it's
productive to try and do both at the same time.

------
fezzl
Eat less, seriously. Most of us are over-nourished by default. Then try to
bake your exercise into your daily life instead of the traditional method of
blocking off a few hours to do solely that. Walk to work, walk back. Climb
more stairs. Do house work.

~~~
simon
I agree. I just wanted to question your use of the term over-nourished. My
understanding is that we are generally over-fed (myself included ... but now
actively working on it) but woefully under-nourished.

Jon Gabriel (sp?) teaches that most people are low on Omega-3's and that the
first step on any diet is to add Omega-3 before changing or subtracting
anything. I did this and while I'm only a single data point, I found that I
was less fanatical about food afterwards.

------
olegious
A healthy diet is 80% of your health- I agree with the Slow Carb diet and
Warrior Diet recommendations. Personally I stick to a modified Paleo routine
(I do dairy- yogurt, cheese, goat milk).

As for workouts- you really don't need much- don't waste hours on an
elliptical, it is far more beneficial to do an intense 20 minute sprint
session (10 x 100m sprints with 1 min of rest in between each round) or a 10
minute circuit involving pushups, pullups, squats, etc. 3 quick, intense 30
min workouts, combined with a decent diet will keep you going.

------
RoyceFullerton
I am a skinny guy so my problem is not keeping weight off but rather putting
weight on. When I am deep into my work I put off eating and end up skipping
meals.

My co-founders and I have started going to the gym for an hour or so every
night which is a great break from work. Before it got cold and I started going
to the gym I would sneak out for a 30min run every other day, a lot of great
ideas come to me while running.

------
onan_barbarian
Why would the recommendation for someone who is busy with a startup be
anything different than the recommendation for any other busy professional?

If you absolutely have to feel productive, go spend an hour on a treadmill,
bike or elliptical listening to tech podcasts or something. Typically you
won't be able to do intense, short-burst training while doing this. That's ok,
a bit of long slow distance won't kill you.

------
mzbridget
Everyone has great points here. I took up intermittent fasting where I eat
within an 8 hour window. Normally, I only eat one huge meal per day. It saves
me time too. I also use a kettlebell and keep it by my workspace (It basically
taunts me to workout). In 15 minutes I can get a full body workout and I have
left my work for that time and cleared my head which makes me way more
productive for the rest of the day.

------
proxwell
If you're trying to work on the elliptical machine, I think you're missing
some of the benefits of working out. It's a chance to unplug and let your mind
drift creatively. I find that a lot of problems solve themselves while I'm
running or weightlifting.

If you're really die-hard about working durning your workouts, try business
audiobooks, or let Siri read you your emails.

------
Chico
Man, you definitely can take 1 hour off in a day 3-4 times a week. Just take
this time and go to the gym or do some interval training outside
(sprint/job/sprint/jog etc. cross-fit style).

You can sleep a little less if you really need the time, but I'm sure you can
take the time to workout... I do take it.

------
md1515
I do recommend changing your diet a bit. As fezzl pointed out, most
Americans/westerners are hardwired to eat more calories than needed. I eat
Indian vegetarian food and, ironically, I calculated my caloric intake to be
1500-1700 yesterday. I had to eat a few things once I realized it was far too
low.

I usually force myself to block off an hour or two every day for exercise
because I was raised with it and if I do not, then I feel strange, then
grumpy, then downright erratic. My suggestion: Try to find something that is
fun, not boring. I play soccer at an intense level, which is much more fun
than running around a track or treadmill.

Also, (and this is arguably one of the most important things) remember how
little it takes to workout really well. Your body burns calories much better
when it lacks oxygen. Instead of running on the elliptical for an hour, go out
to a park after work for 15 minutes and do nothing but sprints. You'll get a
workout that is over 10 x better and it takes less time.

------
Mankhool
In an hour, especially if you can get in an hour 5 days/wk of
weights/stretching/cardio, combined with a good diet should keep you in shape
and the weight off.

~~~
simon
Agreed. But an hour is a lot to ask most people before they start to realize
some benefits. That's why I recommend the diet first and then short workouts.
If those work for them, the desire to exercise will cause them to step it up
themselves and do more activity because they have learned to enjoy it.

